# Transgender Hormones



## nutter98 (Sep 1, 2009)

We have a male patient that is in the process of becoming female.  This patients counselor advised him that it was time to get started on hormones.  The patient came to our office and was given hormones.  Does anyone have any suggestions for coding?  Since the hormones are new I didn't think I should use a hormone replacement code but I don't know.  Please help


----------



## aslonsky (Sep 3, 2009)

i would think that because these are elective procedures that you can't really use the hormone replacement therapy - since that is for medical reasons. i would think you would have to use one of the codes in the 302.50-302.53 series


----------

